# Finally Tinted!!!



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Oooooo! Nice. I personally really like 35% (that's what I have on mine). I think it looks pretty classy -- can't wait to see some daytime pics!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice! 35% is the NC limit too. You will not regret getting the heat rejection tint. I even had my windshield and sunroof done so all the glass is heat rejection now. A/C runs on low most of the time!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

we can't tin the front in Texas, but I might get a clear tint that still rejects heat, it's great. I paid a fifth of the price for my tinting, usually $500 for my car, did it for $100.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

In NC we cannot tint the windshield either. But since this past year, we no longer have to sport an inspection sticker, lots of people are going with the film (I think he said what he put on my windshield was 5%, a really subtle tint) that is nearly clear, but carries really good 80%+ heat rejection. We couldn't do this before, the tint would be destroyed when they scraped off the inspection sticker. Anyhow, from an angle, my windshield doesn't look tinted, in contrast to the 35% on the rest of the car.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Actually...for future times or, anyone else who might not know...the laws in Texas changed concerning tint. The legal limit used to be 35%, but was lowered to 25%, and you CAN tint the front windows. To my knowledge, that's never been considered illegal in Texas and I've lived here all my life. I've got 25% on all the windows, but the rear one is 5%. 
Although that heat rejection tint sounds interesting...definitely need that here in Texas.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm sooo jealous of ya'll. here in Va the legal limit is 50% from what i've read, but i'm gonna do some more checking. I don't wnt to go too awful dark though, cause i'm a little concerned about nighttime backing up, ETC... I'm definately gonna get mine done, probably in the spring, w/ heat resistant also, but again i'm still jealous of ya'll. - dan


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

dacruze said:


> I'm sooo jealous of ya'll. here in Va the legal limit is 50% from what i've read, but i'm gonna do some more checking. I don't wnt to go too awful dark though, cause i'm a little concerned about nighttime backing up, ETC... I'm definately gonna get mine done, probably in the spring, w/ heat resistant also, but again i'm still jealous of ya'll. - dan


You might want to check into this first....Apparently there is a chance the percentage was lowered to 35% for you guys.

Virginia House Bill Could Change Tinting Laws and Inspection Fees | Window Film Magazine


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> You might want to check into this first....Apparently there is a chance the percentage was lowered to 35% for you guys.
> 
> Virginia House Bill Could Change Tinting Laws and Inspection Fees | Window Film Magazine


Yeah, I thought Va. was 35% like NC.


----------



## Check_Your_Six (Sep 12, 2011)

As a former police officer in VA, I can tell you that the law is 35% in the back windows and 50% in the 2 front windows. This isn't as nice as most states, but it still allows you to make the back pretty dark.


Im in the same boat as you guys... I just bought a graphite metallic ECO and the first thing I'm doing is taking it to get tinted. Although I'll tell the guy to make it "as dark as I can legally get away with". )

Here is the state code link if you want to see the exact wording: http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?000+cod+46.2-1052


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Check_Your_Six said:


> As a former police officer in VA, I can tell you that the law is 35% in the back windows and 50% in the 2 front windows. This isn't as nice as most states, but it still allows you to make the back pretty dark.
> 
> 
> Im in the same boat as you guys... I just bought a graphite metallic ECO and the first thing I'm doing is taking it to get tinted. Although I'll tell the guy to make it "as dark as I can legally get away with". )
> ...


I live in VA Beach, and can confirm this. I really would love to do that 95% on the front window, but I'm not sure I could get away with it here, unless it's really unnoticeable. Also, with the whole inspection sticker fiasco, I don't know how I could still tint the front and be able remove and replace the sticker when needed.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

In ontario canada im not sure about the laws but mine is super dark 5% in the back and sides and 15% on the drivers and pass windows. u really cant see in even in the daytime lol


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Ny tints*

I beleive you will all find it comical to know that in New York the law is 70% and rear windows only. Only allowed 6" strip on windshield also at 70%. Mine got tinted too dark (20%). I am a little unhappy but what am i gonna do, pay another 250$ for a second tint job? Guess i just got to keep riding dirty!!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

the guy that did my tint had cts-v with 30% on all sides including front. black on black, sweet.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Here are a couple day time photos, it started raining while I was taking these and others for my insurance.

Tow truck just took my baby.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hatje said:


> In ontario canada im not sure about the laws but mine is super dark 5% in the back and sides and 15% on the drivers and pass windows. u really cant see in even in the daytime lol


This link will give you some clarification on the tinting laws in Canada. The laws in Canada seem to be lenient and vague. The link also has info about the tinting laws in the USA for anyone else that wants to know.

IWFA Public Website > News & Events > Legislation > State Law Charts


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Check_Your_Six said:


> As a former police officer in VA, I can tell you that the law is 35% in the back windows and 50% in the 2 front windows. This isn't as nice as most states, but it still allows you to make the back pretty dark.
> 
> 
> Im in the same boat as you guys... I just bought a graphite metallic ECO and the first thing I'm doing is taking it to get tinted. Although I'll tell the guy to make it "as dark as I can legally get away with". )
> ...


Where? If I may ask. I can confirm this as well 50 front sides and 35 on rear sides and rear window, with up to a 7% margin of error so realistically 43/28. If you read closely if you have a multipurpose vehicle you can have the tint darker, but is left up to interpretation.

Also about the law being changed, I'll have to look into it but so far I have not seen any new revised legislature since July 1 when the new laws go into effect.

Sorry guys didn't mean to stray the topic. Back to OP the tint job looks good, I'll have to look into that heat rejection when I get mine done.


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

Macman said:


> Here are a couple day time photos, it started raining while I was taking these and others for my insurance.
> 
> Tow truck just took my baby.


Macman,

What tint% did you put on your Cruze?


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Chris.P said:


> Macman,
> 
> What tint% did you put on your Cruze?


35% all sides except front windshield.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

I am not sure what the laws are here in PA but then again I really don't care either. We went with 15% all the way around and are loving it even though we have to put the window down to back up at night.

On a side note I love the 17's we also have the RS with the 17's in the blue though.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Spyder said:


> On a side note I love the 17's we also have the RS with the 17's in the blue though.


Here is a shot of my rim, attempting o how where it's damaged, fail due to lighting, gonna cost $300 to replace that rim.


----------

